# Hiking harness



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Hey folks. Took my Cali on her first good hike over the weekend. She was awesome! Crazy with the pulling though, but we'll work on that. So many new things to sniff! Anyway, I use a harness which has no padding and was a little rough on her as the day went on. I'm wondering if any of you hikers here have any recommendations for a solid comfy, "no pull", hiking harness? 

Thanks!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I use the Ruffwear Front Range Harness for hiking, and never had a problem with chaffing. An added bonus, they make a chest guard that attaches to it.

We also have the palisades pack which comes with a harness, and we've been very happy with it as well. 

As for the no pull, it has an option the clip to the front instead of the back, which helps, but I've spent a lot of training time to resolve the pulling. 

We also have the palisades pack which comes with a harness, and we've been very happy with it as well. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Yeah, I've looked at that very Ruffwear harness and narrowed it down to that or Mighty Paw sports harness. Both have pretty darn good reviews. I will look into that palisades pack as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## szigler (Feb 21, 2017)

FYI - I just bought the Mighty Paws Harness (it was sold under a different name though) and it just doesn't fit the Vizsla body very well. I got the size small for mine (she is 40 lbs) and the neck is WAY to big and not adjustable, and the part around the chest was at the biggest it can go. It is too long in the body also. I'll be returning it. I have the small Ruffwear Front Range it it fits better (still too big in the neck) and my girl doesn't like snug fitting when you pull over the head so I have to loosen it up before putting it on, then tighten it up every time. Kind of a pain but have not found any other harness that has a front hook that fits.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Crap! I went with the Mighty Paws lol. My girl Cali is almost 6 months and 25-30 lbs. Went with XS. I'll give it a whirl...


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

We use a Halti Harness. It's a front clip so she can't pull as much. It does chafe a little bit if she gets going pretty rough.


----------

